# HP Thin Client RDP Shortcut automatically logging in as old user



## icp_nz (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all

HP Thin Client running Win 7

Auto logs in as User

Has shortcut on desktop to connect to our remote server however even with a new shortcut created in Admin on public desktop will log in as an old user under the User local account

Under the Admin local account it'll act as it should and ask for username and password when the RDP shortcut is double-clicked

Have cleared the old listings via regedit logged in as Admin but can't seem to get the local User to prompt for username and password when double-clicking the RDP shortcut

Any ideas?


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

go into control panel/credentials manager and delete(or edit) the cached account details.


----------



## icp_nz (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi there are no saved credentials in there when logged in as Admin - or does this need to be done logged in as User? Can't recall if the User can see Control Panel - have a feeling they can't.


----------



## icp_nz (Apr 5, 2011)

Futher tried as User to no avail, the option isn't in the control panel

Admin had no credentials saved

Any other ideas? Really becoming a hassle now having the staff-member logged in as Admin just to be able to enter there own credentials after double-clicking the RDP shortcut


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

If you right click on the .rdp file and choose *Edit* -> is there anything in the username field? is the option *Allow me to save credentials* selected?

If they are, please unselected


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes you have to be logged in as the user. You will only seed credentials for the logged on user.

If the option isn't there in Control Panel, it must be disabled through policy. Remove the policy so they can adjust these via CM or run it as admin so they can access it.


----------



## icp_nz (Apr 5, 2011)

Go The Power said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you right click on the .rdp file and choose *Edit* -> is there anything in the username field? is the option *Allow me to save credentials* selected?
> 
> If they are, please unselected


As mentioned the RDP file is newly created and there is no username in the username field, only the domain and a backslash to prompt for username and password. This is saved in the Public Desktop folder to display on all users' desktops however when logged in as User it doesn't prompt for a username it automatically logs into the server as 'SuzanneH' no prompt for password or anything.

Unable to right-click to check the RDP settings when logged in as user as right-click is disabled. I have minimal experience on thin clients, can you advise how to release some of the restrictions the User profile has?





jimscreechy said:


> Yes you have to be logged in as the user. You will only seed credentials for the logged on user.
> 
> If the option isn't there in Control Panel, it must be disabled through policy. Remove the policy so they can adjust these via CM or run it as admin so they can access it.


Where abouts in GP will I find the Control Panel restrictions? Is there an easy way to remove all restrictions of the User account? All other users have desktops and laptops with local admin rights so reception on the thin client having restrictions is out-dated and no longer needed. Will make things a whole load easier too.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Ah sorry I actually missed the first part of your post where you said it was thin client (should have paid attention). HP thin client runs embedded windows 7 which is a little different, but you should still have the creditials manager. If you go to the start search and type credentials manager it should be there for you to click, or you go to control panel/user accounts.

If you don't see it there then go to the start menu/Hewlett Packard/ configure session. This is where you can configure the settings and available options for user accounts.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Also... It may be your making the changes but not saving them, so when you reboot your reverting to the old session with the old credentials stored. you have to right click the little padlock icon in the system tray and select commit changes to have them saved on reboot.


----------



## icp_nz (Apr 5, 2011)

jimscreechy said:


> Ah sorry I actually missed the first part of your post where you said it was thin client (should have paid attention). HP thin client runs embedded windows 7 which is a little different, but you should still have the creditials manager. If you go to the start search and type credentials manager it should be there for you to click, or you go to control panel/user accounts.
> 
> If you don't see it there then go to the start menu/Hewlett Packard/ configure session. This is where you can configure the settings and available options for user accounts.


Yes credentials manager is there when logged in as Admin but there are no saved credentials, as mentioned before  Found configure session under Hewlett Packard but the prompt/options that come up I am unfamiliar with, it asks for a number of different options




jimscreechy said:


> Also... It may be your making the changes but not saving them, so when you reboot your reverting to the old session with the old credentials stored. you have to right click the little padlock icon in the system tray and select commit changes to have them saved on reboot.


User profile doesn't show padlock, nor can I edit RDP shortcut as right-click doesn't work. Admin profile shows padlock but no save changes (or anything related) when right-clicking on it. The changes do save however as after reboots when logging in as Admin it asks for username and password from the RDP shortcut but the User account won't - even though both show the RDP shortcut from the Public Desktop location so both should be looking at the same shortcut! :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

** PIC'S ATTACHED **


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok let me get back to the issue.

you have a new shortcut. When logged in as admin and running the RDP session, you get a username and password prompt?

You have created a shortcut to the public profile. When non admin logs into desktop and runs RDP session it uses the 'old user' account and doesn't prompt for username and password.

Who is old user? is account local to host you are establishing RDP session with? or local to thin client?


----------



## icp_nz (Apr 5, 2011)

jimscreechy said:


> Ok let me get back to the issue.
> 
> you have a new shortcut. When logged in as admin and running the RDP session, you get a username and password prompt?
> 
> ...


Yea that's correct

The thin client is only used to remote to our Terminal Server via a shortcut (RDP) on the desktop

Admin will get a username password prompt, User will not (logs in automatically as SuzanneH who was the last person to log in)

Thin client logs in with local profiles (Admin and User) and the RDP shortcut goes to our Terminal Server which authenticates via Active Directory on a Windows 2008 SBS Server

RDP shortcut is displayed on all thin client profiles as it is placed in the Public Desktop (hidden) folder on the device - so it should yield the same response from each local profile, however it doesn't


----------

